# Tropical mini pellets



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I bought a packet of these, but my Platys and Guppies have a hard time eating them. It strikes me that the Platys especially have very weak teeth. Bettas just crunch them up with their sharp teeth.

Just a warning, that small tropical fish can't eat these unless you soak them till very soft first. At least it allows me to give yet more variety to my Betta  They're the same size as his bio-golds too.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I always use flakes for my tropical fish. I know a few people who have tried the pellets and ran into problems. 

I do use pellets for my goldfish with no problem. And people seem to have good luck with bettas and pellets also.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Bettas have sharp teeth and strong Jaws (for small fish) so have no problem. I love when you put your finger in the water and a Betta bites you, it doesn't hurt of course but you CAN feel the bite.

I have these little tiny pelleted foods with spirulina, all the fish love them. I wish I could find them on an online store though, as buying from pet stores is always expensive.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have had several fish choke on pellets or swim around for 24 hours with them stuck in their mouths.
I grind it smaller for them.
Full grown blackskirt tetras and gouramis can handle them, but guppies and swords have problems.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I used to have to break up pellets for a rescue Betta who was missing most of her mouth, and it was a bit of a hassle. So I might try just breaking up a whole bunch of them in a plastic bag and then putting them in a small container.


----------

